
Antimalarial drug no better than standard coronavirus care: study - andreygrehov
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-03-antimalarial-drug-standard-coronavirus.html
======
andreygrehov
Paper
[http://subject.med.wanfangdata.com.cn/UpLoad/Files/202003/43...](http://subject.med.wanfangdata.com.cn/UpLoad/Files/202003/43f8625d4dc74e42bbcf24795de1c77c.pdf)

